# Irregular gestational sac! Please help! US PIC!



## NBHope

I went for my first ultrasound today and I'm so confused and scared. The baby measured 6weeks5days, I should be 6 weeks 6 days. 
Heart beat at first was 115, but when they checked again they said it was 126 which is good and strong. 
But the ultrasound tech left a note on the report saying irregular shaped gestational sac... What does that mean? Everything I look up online is not good, but the baby's heart was beating so I just don't understand. Does anyone have experience with this? Advice? Please help...I can't lose this baby too...
They are sending me back next week for another scan...

**PICTURE** I just uploaded it here so you can see it and possibly comment. xo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130206_121302.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 47


----------



## MrsMohr

I have no input for you on this but I just wanted to wish you luck hun :hugs:

Hopefully someone comes by that can help you soon!


----------



## CareM

Hi!! 

I am sorry you came back with news like this! That is so great to hear the heartbeat is nice and strong. As for the irregular sac I have heard multiple people who have had a irregular shape to move on further and have a healthy baby!

I would move forward like things are going well & and by the sounds of it they are.

My sac is not perfect shape its actually odd looking!


----------



## iluvmyfamily

It's only off by one day so really, do not worry about that at all!! As for the irregular shaped gestational sac, I read that it's not uncommon and can fix itself. I'm not too sure though but I just wanted to wish you the best.


----------



## laila 44

The same thing happened to me last June. I went in for us at 6 weeks 6 days and all was well with a strong hb of 160 but he doc reported an irregular shaped sac. I went back for a follow up scan at 7 weeks 5 days and all seemed perfect and they debated on weather or not the sac was irregular or if it was simply the angel. Well, sadly the fetus died at 8 weeks and I only found out at 12 week can. Bottom line, an irregularly shaped sac is not a good thing. It's inactive of fetal abnormalities and majority end in mc. However, hopefully he s wrong and that it was simply the angle that the us was done. Either way, request a follow up scan in a week or so it will tellu more. I hope it turns out well Hun! Sending u good vibes xx


----------



## laila 44

Stupid iPad. WHat I mean to write is an irregularly shaped sac is indicative of fetal abnormalities.


----------



## NBHope

Thank you or your replies..I have a retroverted uterus, do ou think this could affect the view and shape they see the baby?


----------



## jojo_b

I don't know anything about it, but fx for you lovely xx


----------



## laila 44

For sure!! I have the same and they were never sure if it was a bad angle or if it was the sac itself that was funny. Apparently it depends on the irregularity found, whether it was the shape of the sac or the edges being jagged. Although I have a retro uterus I've been pregnant 3 times only that time did thy find the sac irregular. This time it was the first thing I asked and it seemed fine.... Only time will tell dear. The next Scan will tell you more xx


----------



## NBHope

laila 44 said:


> For sure!! I have the same and they were never sure if it was a bad angle or if it was the sac itself that was funny. Apparently it depends on the irregularity found, whether it was the shape of the sac or the edges being jagged. Although I have a retro uterus I've been pregnant 3 times only that time did thy find the sac irregular. This time it was the first thing I asked and it seemed fine.... Only time will tell dear. The next Scan will tell you more xx

Thank you... Which pregnancy did you have the irregular sac? And did the pregnancy follow to term? Did it stay irregular? Thanks.....


----------



## laila 44

It was my second pregnancy that ended in Mmc at 12 weeks. I have a dd and am pregnant again now. With that pregnancy, the sac was seen as irregular at 6.5 weeks and doc said it most likely will end in mc and unfortunately he was right even though my obgyn didn't think so. I hope your outcome is different xx


----------



## Baby.Bliss

I haven't heard of this until now but I just have a question.... What would a odd shaped gestational sac look like? Is it one that isn't perfectly round or do you mean the edges of it are funny? Like wavy or something?


----------



## laila 44

Your doc would tell you its not something we can see on a scan per se but they pick up on it right away.


----------



## Baby.Bliss

Ok phew! I have a picture from my first scan and bubs is very visible but its taken from side on and sac is not a circular shape, I got a bit nervous reading this. Thanks :)


----------



## leanne1989

I paid for a private scan in november 09. Pregnancy measured way behind, I went back in 2weeks and saw a 7wk baby with hb. They assured me everything was fine. Went to my 12wk scan bby had stopped growing days after private scan :( I shown hosp my pic from private scan and they said you could tell the sacs irregular with jagged edges and I should of been told. I rang the private place back up but they wouldn't do anything.

Your dates are matching though mine where 2weeks behind. I'm sure if it was a hosp scan they'd of spoken about it rather than just write a note if they where concerned. Maybe ring thm to put ur mind at rest and get any answers xxxxx


----------



## NBHope

leanne1989 said:


> I paid for a private scan in november 09. Pregnancy measured way behind, I went back in 2weeks and saw a 7wk baby with hb. They assured me everything was fine. Went to my 12wk scan bby had stopped growing days after private scan :( I shown hosp my pic from private scan and they said you could tell the sacs irregular with jagged edges and I should of been told. I rang the private place back up but they wouldn't do anything.
> 
> Your dates are matching though mine where 2weeks behind. I'm sure if it was a hosp scan they'd of spoken about it rather than just write a note if they where concerned. Maybe ring thm to put ur mind at rest and get any answers xxxxx

I'm sorry for your loss. Did you ever see a picture of your gestational sac? I'm just curious because I have my ultrasound pics and I'm examining it trying to make sense of the shape. Was wondering if anyone had any input on it if i post it here...


----------



## NBHope

Here is a pic of the peanut, and the irregular sac...any comments? I feel like its possibly the angle since I have a retroverted uterus, but if anyone else has any input please comment. xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130206_121302.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## laila 44

I'm not sure Hun but the ends look uneven to me. Ring your doc and discuss with him the findings. Unfortunately if it really is irregular then there's not much he can do about it anyway ...


----------



## laila 44

From what I understand when i had researched it is that the ends needs to be smooth and rounded not pointy.


----------



## NBHope

I feel like everything I look up is so different from what mine looks like. Holding onto the hope that someone out there has an ultrasound picture like this and everything turned out okay, but I just don't know :(


----------



## laila 44

No use in worrying until you know for sure! I mean, at the end of the day it could simply have been a bad angle. Wait until your next scan and take it from there. One thing I've learned is whatever will be will be and worrying doesn't change the outcome. Just be positive and hope or the best xx


----------



## maybebaby3

I hope you have a good outcome :hugs:


----------



## NBHope

I did speak to a friend of the family that's an obgyn and he said it is a fibroid pressing on the gestational sac and I need to take it easy, no exercising, lifting ANYTHING for the next couple weeks. I will have a follow up ultrasound on Tuesday to confirm his finding. Fingers crosses, and thank you ladies <3


----------



## leanne1989

NBHope said:


> leanne1989 said:
> 
> 
> I paid for a private scan in november 09. Pregnancy measured way behind, I went back in 2weeks and saw a 7wk baby with hb. They assured me everything was fine. Went to my 12wk scan bby had stopped growing days after private scan :( I shown hosp my pic from private scan and they said you could tell the sacs irregular with jagged edges and I should of been told. I rang the private place back up but they wouldn't do anything.
> 
> Your dates are matching though mine where 2weeks behind. I'm sure if it was a hosp scan they'd of spoken about it rather than just write a note if they where concerned. Maybe ring thm to put ur mind at rest and get any answers xxxxx
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. Did you ever see a picture of your gestational sac? I'm just curious because I have my ultrasound pics and I'm examining it trying to make sense of the shape. Was wondering if anyone had any input on it if i post it here...Click to expand...

Hi :) yeah I saw my sac. It didn't look lile yours I was smaller with weird jagged edges all the way around? I don't have the pic on this phone but if I ever find it on my pc ill post it. Gd luck to u xx


----------

